# Cook Test for a Sous Chef Job



## foodsaucy (May 13, 2011)

Hey there! I am going for my second interview for a Jr Sous Chef position at a Italian Micheline starred restaurant. They are requiring me to do a cook test. No big deal... oh OK I am nervous even though its not the first time I have done this; but its the first time I REALLY want the job. They inform me its going to be like the show 'Chopped' but with regular ingredients. I immediately started watching that show. Can you give me some pointers or maybe throw some make shift basket ideas at me to practice. Do I go all Wylie Dufresne (which is more my style with some limitations) on them or keep it Michael White. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## fts93 (Sep 1, 2011)

You go with that style, what you can and what u like to do, i think that is the best way to show your passion and skills. But because it is Italian restaurant, try to keep it pretty clean and dont make it too different and dont try to use too much spices and like that. Italian people make pretty simple food, what i think, that you know. 

And good luck for that, what restaurant it is?


----------



## alticibi (Feb 2, 2012)

I would be careful not to go too crazy...i.e., don't do anything that may not be 100% executable in a pressure environment--that is, working against the clock in a strange kitchen with unfamiliar ingredients and judging eyes!!!... Your potential employer is looking for technique, organization, cleanliness...etc.  It is much more important that you nail all the basics...make sure everything is cooked perfectly, everything is seasoned well, served hot, plates are wiped clean...that you are able to nail sauces, cuts...etc.  Being that it is a very upscale restaurant, the ingredients you receive should be immaculate, so I think it is important not to work against them.  At the same time, though, I imagine you will have access to a full pantry, so would come up with some tried and true "wow" components based on standard pantry items that are versatile enough to cross proteins, flavor-profiles...etc. 

Not sure if this helps!!!

It sounds like a great opportunity for you, and I definitely wish you the best of luck.  I am sure everyone here is eager to know how it turns out for you.

isaac


----------

